# New Arrival: Vintage Cushion Case Quartz Citizen Diver



## Pontros (Apr 26, 2014)

Wanted a quartz watch similar to my Seiko 6309-7040 so snapped this up! I think it's rather like a cross between a 6309-704X and a 6105-8000, only with fantastic Citizen hands...


----------



## Pontros (Apr 26, 2014)

And here are some comparison shots with the 6309. The leather strap is just for the comparison shots - like it on the 6309 but not this for some reason.



















Oh, and since I'm a new arrival to the board, hello!


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

First of all welcome to the forum. Must admit i havn't seen that model of crystron before but it looks great in the cushion case.


----------



## Pontros (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks for the warm welcome - there's surprisingly little info on this one online, though it's hard to know if that's because they're rare or just unappreciated...


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi and welcome to the forum i do love a citizen dive if you take a look at the main forum i bump my citizen divers to the top so you can have a look if you like.i have not seen that case type in a citizen very nice watch let me know when you have 50 post by pm if you want to trade or sell it on one all the best woody77.ps i like the seiko as well .


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Much as I like Seiko divers I must admit to prefferring the Citizen divers hands to those on the equivalent Seiko's. I too have never seen that model before - what's the water resistancy (I can't see because of the hands) - looks very nice I must say :thumbup:


----------



## Pontros (Apr 26, 2014)

pauluspaolo said:


> Much as I like Seiko divers I must admit to prefferring the Citizen divers hands to those on the equivalent Seiko's. I too have never seen that model before - what's the water resistancy (I can't see because of the hands) - looks very nice I must say


Apologies, only just saw this question - 150m.

And Woody77, thank you, but I think this one is a keeper for me!


----------

